# 50 lbs bagged rock salt for 4.25 can any one get it cheaper than that in chicagoland?



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

looking for a better price on bagged salt in chicago im paying 4.25 a bag now for ice a way yellow 50 lbs bags


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

RMC LANDSCAPING;938244 said:


> looking for a better price on bagged salt in chicago im paying 4.25 a bag now for ice a way yellow 50 lbs bags


Thats like 25 cent cheaper(bagged) than what we get from Angelo's Supplies per bag,56per pallet.

Why dont you just go bulk?? Its alot cheaper! 

ok Im the Math guy so here i go:
This is just a scenario: 
Salt lets base it by the ton
40 50lb bags=1 ton/2000lbs with your rate you pay $170
Bulk I pay=$80 Picked up


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

we get bags off a semi 18 pallets at a time, and they are 2.70 plus delivery. delivery is close to 85 c / bag so about 3.50 delivered


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

i do manly always buy bulk but i like to keep a few pallets on hand. yes i know semi truck loads of pallets is cheeper but dont need that much salt


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I buy 20 50lb bags of mega melt salt at a time and pay $4.75 per bag at Schroeders on 108th and SW Hwy. Where do you buy salt for $4.25 per bag? Schroeders also sells bagged bulk salt from their bulk salt pile that they bag themselves for $3.99 per bag, but it is wet and won't run thru my tailgate spreader.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

i buy salt at RUSSO power equipment near o'hare airport i can get a better deal if i buy a semi load but dont have the room for it so its 4.25 per bag


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

NW Snow Removal;938390 said:


> we get bags off a semi 18 pallets at a time, and they are 2.70 plus delivery. delivery is close to 85 c / bag so about 3.50 delivered


If you really have that price (and the material actually shows up), you should be _selling_ it for $3.90 delivered and making an absolute _killing. _You guys must be moving over 500 loads and signing in June to get that price...

Impressive.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

RMC LANDSCAPING;938867 said:


> i buy salt at RUSSO power equipment near o'hare airport i can get a better deal if i buy a semi load but dont have the room for it so its 4.25 per bag


Are you picking up, and if so how many pallets at a time?


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

signed early yes. I only have room to store 24 pallets indoors and haven't considered reselling bags as a form of income. I would sell pallets, but it'd become a hassle and I'd rather give my guys the downtime between storms to rest and relax rather than load someone with salt for a couple bucks. So far we've spread 55 pallets of a treated material . I don't use rock salt straight on sidewalks. lots only.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Interesting, I would assume it's for lots, although with that volume I'm surprised you use the bagged product for that at all. What do you guys use for your chemical product?


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

when i go there i buy 1 pallet at a time when i use it up i go and buy another and i pick it up


----------



## Thesandman23 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Price*

We deliver out of Kansas City and should be in the price range. I will work on that Monday.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

I buy pallets from Russo too, I think it's $4.22/bag for single pallets. I'm up for a better price but this is the best I found in the area. I'd buy more but I can only carry one pallet at a time in my truck and it's a two hour round trip with unloading.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

Westhardt Corp.;939107 said:


> Interesting, I would assume it's for lots, although with that volume I'm surprised you use the bagged product for that at all. What do you guys use for your chemical product?


We use bagged rock for a couple of our tiny lot routes in the city that we plow with navigators and have to spread by walk behind. For the treated we use beneath Zero from envirotech central salt. its their version of magic salt. prewetted rock salt. works to -10 and corrodes less than calcium chloride and is 1/2 the price.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I've heard pretty good stuff about Zero, and I see it coming out of the terminals pretty frequently. Good to know it's working for you!

Plowing with Navigators....brings new meaning to "BOSS plow".


----------

